# Why are ESTP women stereotyped as tomboys?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> since you are new, I will disregard your other posts.


disregard what posts?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

BearRun said:


> ESTP women are not tomboys. That's just weird. They're Se-doms with tertiary Fe. They are well aware of and comfortable with gender roles.


it doesn't make sense function-wise but a lot of the ones who identify as ESTPs say that they are tomboys or that they feel alienated by women at least.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> it doesn't make sense function-wise but a lot of the ones who identify as ESTPs say that they are tomboys or that they feel alienated by women at least.


I understand why they would feel alienated by women. That makes sense. Most women are feelers and don't like pragmatic women too much. But that doesn't make them tomboys. They just think more like a lot of men.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

BearRun said:


> I understand why they would feel alienated by women. That makes sense. Most women are feelers and don't like pragmatic women too much. But that doesn't make them tomboys. They just think more like a lot of men.


they say they're tomboys.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> they say they're tomboys.


Yes. I got that. You don't need to keep repeating that. 

It may seem that way when they can't fit in with other women. But there are at least TWO ESTP women on this thread that have said they aren't butch. And the only ESTP woman I've known dressed provocatively. I wouldn't say on the whole, most are tomboys.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

BearRun said:


> Yes. I got that. You don't need to keep repeating that.


erm rude much?? how was i suppose to know when you just decided to mention half of my text. i'm done chatting with you.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> disregard what posts?


Ummmm...the ones you posted.


that's what i thought. i think the ones that are stereotyped as tomboys are probably the ones who are into MBTI or the ones that talk to the intuitives are the tomboys.

that's probably due the famous ESTP women tbh but the ones that seem to be into MBTI are probably mostly the tomboys that don't fit in with women and it looks like most of them are that way.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> it doesn't make sense function-wise but a lot of the ones who identify as ESTPs say that they are tomboys or that they feel alienated by women at least.


Because most women and men alike do not like a strong, independent personality that does not put up with shit. Most of society is into smoke and mirrors or just fake.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> they say they're tomboys.


Explain your definition of a tomboy. Maybe, there is a language barrier here.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Explain your definition of a tomboy. Maybe, there is a language barrier here.


why don't you ask them. c**t.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> why don't you ask them. c**t.


dud seriSly?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I suppose this is a pretty standard answer but they're probably stereotyped as tomboys because feeling for an ESTP is a tertiary function/preference, whereas the more stereotypically feminine types generally lead with dominant or auxiliary feeling. If a woman's thought process or behavior is comparatively more "masculine" (reliant on thinking) than others, then there's a chance she may be labeled as tomboyish, but that's not to say that all or even a majority of ESTP women are actually tomboyish, there are certainly some fairly feminine female thinkers out there. 



typethisperson said:


> why don't you ask them. c**t.


Struck a nerve there, did we?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Wolf said:


> Struck a nerve there, did we?


I won't be spoken to the way that she's spoken to me.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Wolf said:


> I suppose this is a pretty standard answer but they're probably stereotyped as tomboys because feeling for an ESTP is a tertiary function/preference.


they are stereotyped as tomboys because a lot of the intuitives who are into mbti know of the tomboy ones. you clearly meant to wrote they're stereotyped as masculine.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

typethisperson said:


> they are stereotyped as tomboys because a lot of the intuitives who are into mbti know of the tomboy ones. you clearly meant to wrote they're stereotyped as masculine.


I don't think the stereotype of ESTP women being tomboys has anything to do with intuitives in MBTI. How is an intuitive is statistically more likely to meet a tomboy ESTP? I am interested in your reasoning behind this connection.

I wouldn't agree with what you said about my last post and how I meant to write that they are stereotyped as masculine in and of itself, because I didn't. My main point was that female ESTPs sometimes conduct themselves in a more masculine way than the females of other types. 

A tomboy is a girl/woman who enjoys activities or things that are often associated with boys/men, this generally does not make her masculine or feminine. To put this in other words, most people lie somewhere in between the spectrum of masculinity and femininity, it is pretty rare to find a person who is completely 100% on one end or the other, at least in american culture. What I'm trying to say is that ESTP women might be perceived as closer to the masculine side of the spectrum in comparison to other females.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Wolf said:


> I don't think the stereotype of ESTP women being tomboys has anything to do with intuitives in MBTI. How is an intuitive is statistically more likely to meet a tomboy ESTP? I am interested in your reasoning behind this connection.


because the tomboy ESTP women would be more likely to talk to intuitives as opposed to the hot ones.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

i mean all i'm saying is that a lot of people say that the ESTP females they know or have met are tomboys. that's where the stereotype stems from. it doesn't stem from theory because theory-wise having high Se would make them fashionable. i don't really know why that is so hard for you lot to comprehend as supposed thinker types.


----------



## lindseybee (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a friend who's and ESTP and she's got this effortlessly beautiful hair and she doesn't wear makeup but still looks great. She's an adorably fashionable dresser and she's into things like polariods and crafting. 
But she'll also offer to lick a dead fish for $10 and ACTUALLY FOLLOW THROUGH WITH IT.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

I think Estp women are more likely to be man-like in the sense they don't complain or take advantage of being a woman in some situations.:ninja: That's the impression i have.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Allonsy said:


> I think Estp women are more likely to be man-like in the sense they don't complain or take advantage of being a woman in some situations.:ninja: That's the impression i have.


they might even be the ones taking advantage since i could see them being a femme fatale type.


----------

